# American Idol (Top 8) - 04/04/2012



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Who were _*YOUR*_ favorites tonight?

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Who were _*YOUR*_ favorites tonight?


Everyone except DeAndre, Elise and Holly.

My favorite performance tonite was by Joshua.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

It was a weird night... MY THOUGHTS:

*DEANDRE:* He did pretty well for DeAndre...

*ELISE:* Elise has become one of my favorites in this competition, but she did NOT do well tonight. I'm very disappointed... 

*COLTON & SKYLER:* I like Colton's voice better than Skyler, but I thought she outshone him on this... and that's not saying a lot.

*PHILLIP:* There were a few off-moments in this for me, but overall, I thought he did well.

*JOSHUA:* I was disappointed. He was good, but he was too close to screaming for me... 

*DEANDRE & HOLLIE:* I actually LOVED this... 

*JESSICA:* Vocally, it was great... but I don't think she FELT the song, so while it was good, it was still kind of a let-down for me. 

*HOLLIE:* There were parts I liked... parts I didn't. She was sooo close, but... 

*ELISE & PHILLIP:* OH SNAP!! I REALLY LOVED this...  I'd buy this... 

*COLTON:* It wasn't the slam dunk I was expecting, as he sounded like he had a cold ("meh", "tam after tam"), but overall, I enjoyed it.

*JESSICA & JOSHUA:* OH DOUBLE SNAP!! I REALLY LOVED this TOO...  I'd buy this... 

*SKYLER:* It starts off too nasally... I hate it, and then BAM.... WOW!! Beautiful... :eek2:

It was a weird night... I preferred the duets over the solos, and I didn't really have favorites tonight. I think DeAndre should be the next to go home, but I'm scared it's going to be Elise or Hollie. 

~Alan


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Joshua definitely gave tonight's top performance, with Jessica the second best of the night.

I think Elise was better in her duet than solo performance - I just did not care for that solo at all, and it bummed me out, because I don't think she has the fan base to let her ride out a rough night.

Phillip .... I love the guy, but I'm not sure smiling through "That's All" was the right way to perform it. It was disconcerting.

Finally, I'm not a DeAndre fan, but he did really step it up tonight. The judges were right: breaking out his "natural" voice and resting the falsetto was the way to go...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess my Holly pick for the Finale (not the winner) was a dud. I still like her, but clearly everyone else doesn't (meaning no votes ). Poor Elise, she had such a great week last week and what does she do? She murders a song I really love. :nono: OK, murders is probably too strong. Too bad she didn't stick with what worked and perhaps do something from Pat Benatar.

Phillip Phillips .. I thought he was going to nail this song to the wall, but I've heard the Phil Collins (Genesis) version so many times that when Phil hit the middle of the song he just didn't get the right musical phrasing for me to say it worked. I liked the beginning and the end of his version, but the middle just need to be a little more true to the original because what he did didn't work in my mind.

For me, Colton again was the best performance of the week. I think Joshua has gone full tilt into Gospel mode and that will be his downfall on this show. Another final four that I'm pretty sure I've gotten wrong at this point. Jessica gets his spot (I hedged that one anyway  ).

My worry is that DeAndre is starting to get a following .. Sigh! I kinda liked his performance this week .. well, as long as he stayed out of the falsetto. Every time he went there I thought his voice sounded a thousand times worse than his natural voice .. again, sigh!

I guess Skylar saved herself  I'm still not a fan, but she did this week what Elise did last week .. differentiated herself from the other girls.

I hope the ousted player tonight is either Joshua or DeAndre, but who knows ... :shrug:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

(+1 Drew2k.)

I liked last night's show. _Joshua,_ to my delight, took the prize. If he's in Gospel mode, well, I guess I love Gospel.

_Jessica_ was a semi-hit. She appeared to be a bit disconnected. I have to agree with _Alan_ on this one (and the "double snap", too).

_DeAndre_ should use his natural voice more often. Relying on his falseto is going to be his undoing ... unless of course, his intentions *are* to go home.

_Hollie_ came under criticism last night. I don't think she deserves it. I'm wondering if the Judges are forming their agenda like they did last year.

_Colton_ was on his game last night, but I didn't care for his treatment of the word "Time". I don't think he had touble with the word. He used it consistently enough to convince me that he was using it to make the song his. Not a bad performance though.

I think that because the Judges haven't used the "Save", this season's Pia-Moment hasn't happened. IMHO it remains locked and loaded.

The rest of the gang was ... ah ... un-inspiring?

p.s. Did anyone hear _Hollie's _British accent? I didn't.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Occasionally, something happens that we don't expect, and takes us by surprise. That has happened twice this week; once when on the way to work I passed a man dressed as Jesus carrying a cross, and the other when I kind of agreed with Doug's post about "American Idol" above!   Thankfully, I disagreed enough to not send my whole reality askew...

I was disappointed by Colton's performance... it was WAY too nasally at times last night. If not for that, I think it would have been awesome. The same thing kept Skyler from her performance being my favorite as well... it sounded great once she got going, but that first part was horrible in my ears...



Doug Brott said:


> I hope the ousted player tonight is either Joshua or DeAndre, but who knows ... :shrug:


My disappointment in Joshua lately aside, he deserves to go further.

My concern is that either Elise or Hollie will go home tonight. The judges might use their save on Elise, but I doubt Hollie would get it.

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> The judges might use their save on Elise, but I doubt Hollie would get it.


+1.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I liked last night's show. _Joshua,_ to my delight, took the prize. If he's in Gospel mode, well, I guess I love Gospel.


I like SOME Gospel music... I just don't like overblown Gospel music.

Earlier this season, I compared Joshua to Jacob, except for the fact that Joshua is actually good, whereas Jacob was content to get up and squeal.

I don't really know any Joshua fans aside from my Mom. She and I are the only two people I know who really like him, and we were both disappointed with his performance last night. 

I forgot he was only 19 though... WOW!! :eek2:



Henry said:


> _Jessica_ was a semi-hit. She appeared to be a bit disconnected. I have to agree with _Alan_ on this one (and the "double snap", too).


At 16, you might blame her disconnect on her life experience (the same for Hollie last night even with her age being a little older), but Jessica NAILED "I Will Always Love You", so how she managed to be disconnected with "How Will I Know", I simply don't know...



Henry said:


> _Hollie_ came under criticism last night. I don't think she deserves it. I'm wondering if the Judges are forming their agenda like they did last year.


I think they were a little harsh on her. She had problems... this is true, but she managed to get out there and show a little more youth and energy on stage. It's a shame she couldn't manage to put the same amount of quality in her solo performance that she did in her duet in which she was great, IMO!



Henry said:


> _Colton_ was on his game last night, but I didn't care for his treatment of the word "Time". I don't think he had touble with the word. He used it consistently enough to convince me that he was using it to make the song his. Not a bad performance though.


I'm sorry, but if it was intentional, he's a moron! I don't want to hear "Tam After Tam" being sung, or hear him refer to himself as "meh."

The studio recording shows a slight improvement on some of the "me/meh" sounds, but a definite (though not 100%) improvement on "time/tam" sounds.



Henry said:


> The rest of the gang was ... ah ... un-inspiring?


Really?! I thought that aside from the duets, the whole night was uninspired... seriously, I'd buy the duets between Jessica & Joshua and Elise and Phillip last night, and consider buying DeAndre and Hollie's. The people at American Idol made a mistake by not selling iTunes versions of those songs, IMO!

Speaking of duets, I'd believe something was happening between Elise and Phillip before I'd believe Skyler and Colton... 

Though far from perfect, Skyler at least managed to surprise me. I felt whoever sang that song would be DOA going into tonight, but I now expect her to be safe.

It was a far cry from last week's fantastic night... 



Henry said:


> p.s. Did anyone hear _Hollie's _British accent? I didn't.


Not when she's singing... 

~Alan


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I seriously don't understand how Joshua even made it to Hollywood. His preachy, screaming is unbearable. Should not still be in it. Unfortunately, I can see the judges saving him. Bottom 3 tonight should be Joshua, Deandre and Hollie. Wouldn't miss any of them.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Richard said:


> I seriously don't understand how Joshua even made it to Hollywood. His preachy, screaming is unbearable. Should not still be in it. Unfortunately, I can see the judges saving him. Bottom 3 tonight should be Joshua, Deandre and Hollie. Wouldn't miss any of them.


Different strokes for different folks... :grin:

I've been disappointed in him these past couple of weeks (aside from last night's duet), but he's been a favorite of mine, and my Mom likes him even more than I do.

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Different strokes for different folks... :grin:
> 
> I've been disappointed in him these past couple of weeks (aside from last night's duet), but he's been a favorite of mine, and my Mom likes him even more than I do.


I like Joshua, but I think he's best when he resists the urge to channel Patti LaBelle, like he did at the end of last night's song. I think the judges are more responsible for that than anyone, because they fawn over him every time he does it. Maybe Jimmy can get him to keep it in check.

That said, I enjoyed that arrangement last night, especially the choir opening.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Richard said:


> I seriously don't understand how Joshua even made it to Hollywood. His preachy, screaming is unbearable. Should not still be in it. Unfortunately, I can see the judges saving him. Bottom 3 tonight should be Joshua, Deandre and Hollie. Wouldn't miss any of them.


WOW! :sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> I like Joshua, but I think he's best when he resists the urge to channel Patti LaBelle, like he did at the end of last night's song. I think the judges are more responsible for that than anyone, because they fawn over him every time he does it. Maybe Jimmy can get him to keep it in check.
> 
> That said, I enjoyed that arrangement last night, especially the choir opening.


+1

I don't really care who he channels ... I'm only interested in the performance.

But I agree with your comment regarding fawning over _Joshua_. To me, it's the Judges' attempt at influencing the vote ... happens every year and sometimes it's not fawning (_Hicks_) but criticism (_McFee_).

IMHO, _Jimmy_ likes Joshua too much to try to change him. Personally, I like his singing just the way it is.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I like Joshua, but I think he's best when he resists the urge to channel Patti LaBelle, like he did at the end of last night's song. I think the judges are more responsible for that than anyone, because they fawn over him every time he does it. Maybe Jimmy can get him to keep it in check.
> 
> That said, I enjoyed that arrangement last night, especially the choir opening.





Henry said:


> +1
> 
> I don't really care who he channels ... I'm only interested in the performance.
> 
> ...


We KNOW Joshua can do some crazy runs and go all out... but sometimes, restraint can be a GOOD THING!! Jacob Lusk didn't understand that last year... and while Joshua is infinitely more talented than Jacob, I'm afraid that Joshua is starting to pick up some of his bad habits. 

Phillip has a tendency to not show enough restraint with his growl as much as I'd like either... but I think he's at least getting better about it.

P.S. Speaking of Jacob Lusk.... Pia Toscano tweeted a couple of pictures of her, Naima, and Jacob around the pool earlier today. Upon seeing the pictures of Pia, my face looked akin to a character out of a Tex Avery cartoon.  WOW... that's all I can say... 

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hurray - Jimmy finally told thing like it is...as opposed the judges.

DeAndre is getting worse each week, but JLo seems infatuated by him for some unknown reason. Finally he dropped into the bottom 3. 

About time.

Holly earned her way into the bottom 3 too this week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The person sent home was the right one although my wife would have been equally happy had _Skylar_ gone home. :hurah:

I fear for _Hollie, Elise_ and _Phillip_ next week. The good news is that IMHO the "Pia Moment" has been held at bay until the judges use the Save.

For _Alan_:

In his critique, _Randy _told _Joshua_ that his performance was well received partly because he showed restraint at the beginning of the song.

_Hollie_ got criticized by the judges and the minions blindly voted her into to the B3 - how predictable. :nono:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hurray - Jimmy finally told thing like it is...as opposed the judges.
> 
> DeAndre is getting worse each week, but JLo seems infatuated by him for some unknown reason. Finally he dropped into the bottom 3.
> 
> ...


I want to make it clear... I think the right person went home. I would have been happy had he left before several of the other people went home.

However, I'm still rather surprised that you truly believe his last two performances were worse than his performances prior to them. I thought he was improving... not enough for me to want him to go farther over other contestants, but at least better than he was.



Henry said:


> The person sent home was the right one although my wife would have been equally happy had _Skylar_ gone home. :hurah:
> 
> I fear for _Hollie, Elise_ and _Phillip_ next week. The good news is that IMHO the "Pia Moment" has been held at bay until the judges use the Save.
> 
> ...


I was concerned for Phillip last night... but I don't truly believe it's time for him to go home... I'm glad too... I'd really like for him to do one of the "homecoming" concerts they have on "American Idol." There's not much to do around here, and even less that interests me, but THAT is something I'd have to attend. 

Skyler is my next weakest link... but I feel it's VERY probable that she will last longer than Hollie and Elise. I used to think that Elise might get the save with the strong performances she has been putting in, but I think the judges comments last night has now convinced me she won't get it unless it's the very last week. I don't think Hollie will get it either unless it's the same situation.

Jimmy's comments were interesting last night. I thought he was too harsh on Hollie (and even DeAndre), but I respected his comments on Colton (YAY) and Phillip, and found his comments on Elise to be VERY interesting.

I don't however feel that Joshua was at his best Wednesday. To quote my Mom, "he was BORN to sing." However, I don't like screaming messes and that's what part of that performance turned into for me. His duet was masterclass in my eyes though! 

P.S.: A friend posted on Facebook last night that DeAndre should not have gone home last night as he wasn't the worst... he felt that honor went to Hollie and Joshua. While I don't think DeAndre was the worst last night, I think it was past his turn...

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm _very _happy DeAndre is gone. I was a little worried for Elise last night, because I agree with Alan, Andre's last two performances (this week's solo and last week's duet) _were _definitely better than his last two solos, but he was still the weakest contestant, IMO.

I'm also relieved JLo was outvoted, because that would have been a totally wasted save. I'm not sure what she was thinking voting that way, except perhaps to zing Jimmy after his comments about her and Andre last night? :scratchin


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I'm _very _happy DeAndre is gone. I was a little worried for Elise last night, because I agree with Alan, Andre's last two performances (this week's solo and last week's duet) were definitely better than his last two solos.


Can you believe the girls outnumber the boys?! :eek2:



Steve said:


> I'm also relieved JLo was outvoted by Steve and Randy last night, because that would have been a totally wasted save, IMHO. I'm not sure what she was thinking voting that way, except perhaps to zing Jimmy after his comments last night? :scratchin


She tried to save Heejun last week...

The save is for a Daughtry or Pia situation.... not a Heejun, DeAndre, or Casey (Abrams) situation... kudos to Steven for figuring that out this season. 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *bold*:



Alan Gordon said:


> I want to make it clear... I think the right person went home. I would have been happy had he left before several of the other people went home.
> 
> *+1*
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> I'm _very _happy DeAndre is gone. I was a little worried for Elise last night, because I agree with Alan, Andre's last two performances (this week's solo and last week's duet) _were _definitely better than his last two solos, but he was still the weakest contestant, IMO.
> 
> *I'm also relieved JLo was outvoted, because that would have been a totally wasted save.* I'm not sure what she was thinking voting that way, except perhaps to zing Jimmy after his comments about her and Andre last night? :scratchin


JLo's easily impressed. That's the third elimination she's tried to "save".


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

> Jimmy is quickly becoming AI's Truth Teller. He calls 'em like he sees 'em.


Completely agree with this statement and completely agree with Jimmy. I do not understand why the judges cannot just be honest like Jimmy.

I also agreed with the decision of who to send home. I was worried that Elise was going (I actually like Elise a lot but she has no fan base and thus it is just a matter of time). Though I agreed with the decision, I actually thought that Holly was the one that was going to go.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DeAndre has (in my mind) his best week this week. I still didn't like one single bit of the falsetto, but the fact that over 80% of his performance was in his normal voice, it was, by default, much better.

Honestly, I think he has a great voice now that I've really heard it, but he over used it in the same way that Jacob last year over used his runs. Jacob just turned on his fans and, well, they turned on him and he was gone. As Alan noted, Joshua had more restraint than Jacob in the performance this week, but based on what I saw, I see it as a dam about to burst. I'm worried that he's gonna open up and go crazy thus falling into the same boat as Jacob. If he corrects that problem, he will go a long way. But that is my view.

I do think Hollie got way over-criticized, but I've heard some similar comments to what the Judges said from other people. The notable comment was "stiff." So, perhaps the operative word is that Hollie needs to learn to "perform." If she goes to that place, then the song, etc. probably won't matter as much. Until then I think everyone will continue to be hard on her.

All I know is that I don't know so much this year. :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I really wasn't worried. I suppose he could have gone, but that would be a move reminscent of a "Pia Moment" and not really expected at this stage of the competition. Phillip will probably evade elimination until after Skylar, Hollie and Elise go home.


At this stage of the game, I expect Phillip to make the top 3.

I could be completely wrong but I'm expecting Colton, Jessica, and Phillip in the Top 3. I'd LOVE to see Joshua knock Colton out of the contest, but I don't expect that to happen. 



Henry said:


> Jimmy is quickly becoming AI's Truth Teller. He calls 'em like he sees 'em. Of course, it also helps that unlike the Judges, he doesn't seem to have an agenda.


I don't always agree with Jimmy 100%, but he's always interesting to hear... 



Henry said:


> Obviusly, Joshua was not at his best last Wed. I mean, he did choke with emotion during the performance. God knows what's going on behind the scenes.


I've been disappointed with him for several weeks, and he's a favorite, so I want to see that change.

On an off-topic note, he looked terrible last night. To make matters worse, two of his best friends were in the bottom three...



Henry said:


> Tell your buddy that eliminations have nothing to do with talent. The vote rules, with or without hanky-panky.
> 
> On a personal note, I liked DeAndres' singing style, but consistency (or lack thereof) is what sent him packing. The teenie-boppers don't have the patience to see a guy improve incrementally. The want it NOW! ... and when that doesn't happen ...


I try to keep out of Facebook discussions... LOL!! 

Yeah, I liked DeAndre alright myself, but he was the weakest link, so it was time for him to go...

I also think Colton and Phillip are getting most of the teeny-bopper vote, so that didn't help him.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> Completely agree with this statement and completely agree with Jimmy. I do not understand why the judges cannot just be honest like Jimmy.


In all fairness, there are occasions where the the fact that he doesn't appear to be there on Wednesday night might have an error of margin. I have read many times from people in the studio that a performance can sometimes come off far superior in person than it does on TV.

Other times, I think they're just deaf... 



Holydoc said:


> I also agreed with the decision of who to send home. I was worried that Elise was going (I actually like Elise a lot but she has no fan base and thus it is just a matter of time). Though I agreed with the decision, I actually thought that Holly was the one that was going to go.


I called the Bottom 3 way in advance.

Elise and Hollie both had off-weeks, and DeAndre had one of his better weeks. Add in the fact that he's a young guy, and I was VERY worried for Hollie and Elise (as were they).

Next week will most likely be uncomfortable. 



Doug Brott said:


> DeAndre has (in my mind) his best week this week. I still didn't like one single bit of the falsetto, but the fact that over 80% of his performance was in his normal voice, it was, by default, much better.


I like his falsetto myself, but to each their own...



Doug Brott said:


> As Alan noted, Joshua had more restraint than Jacob in the performance this week, but based on what I saw, I see it as a dam about to burst. I'm worried that he's gonna open up and go crazy thus falling into the same boat as Jacob. If he corrects that problem, he will go a long way. But that is my view.


One I'm afraid I share... 



Doug Brott said:


> I do think Hollie got way over-criticized, but I've heard some similar comments to what the Judges said from other people. The notable comment was "stiff." So, perhaps the operative word is that Hollie needs to learn to "perform." If she goes to that place, then the song, etc. probably won't matter as much. Until then I think everyone will continue to be hard on her.


I think this week was the first week I saw her actually look like she was having fun on stage. I really didn't hear any issues with her singing on her solo, but I don't think she was putting the same emotion in the song that Irene did... a side-effect of her age perhaps. I had a similar complaint regarding Jessica's solo performance this week. I had no such complaints during the duets for either.



Doug Brott said:


> All I know is that I don't know so much this year. :lol:


Don't be so hard on yourself. Sadly, I think you are probably correct regarding the winner. 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My comments in *bold:*



Alan Gordon said:


> In all fairness, there are occasions where the the fact that he doesn't appear to be there on Wednesday night might have an error of margin. I have read many times from people in the studio that a performance can sometimes come off far superior in person than it does on TV.
> 
> Other times, I think they're just deaf...
> 
> ...


Edited to add: *video*


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I'm guessing that may not always be true. All during these many seasons, I kept hearing the Judges (well, mostly Simon) say that they had changed their minds about some criticism they had made after they had a chance to see the reording of the show. That makes a lot of sense since the audio (music) and video are adjusted so that they sound and look best on the television. Of course, I've sometimes heard the opposite as well, just not as often.


A second look (or listen) to things can also help. I didn't care for Hollie last week, but a second listen revealed that it was better than I thought.



Henry said:


> Lucky guess at best.


*BALDERDASH!!* My Uncle guessed the same bottom three as well...

DeAndre was saved partly by his performance last week and MOSTLY by Jennifer's rallying of his fan base. He didn't really have that this week.

Skyler was in the bottom three last week, but her performance Wednesday would keep her out of it.

Hollie was in it last week, and she got even MORE criticism this week.

Elise has spent more weeks in the bottom three than she has out of it, so with her performance Wednesday, she was a no-brainer. 



Henry said:


> At some point all of your favorites will be all that's left. There's still a few more weeks before my favorites become fodder for the gristmill.


I don't dislike ANY contestant left. Sure, Colton and Skyler aren't my favorites, but I suspect Colton will at least out survive many of my favorites. 



Henry said:


> I don't think so.


I'm _hoping_ not, but I'm no longer _thinking_ not... 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> *BALDERDASH!!* ~Alan


_BALDERDASH???_ *:lol:*


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> At this stage of the game, I expect Phillip to make the top 3.
> 
> I could be completely wrong but I'm expecting Colton, Jessica, and Phillip in the Top 3. I'd LOVE to see Joshua knock Colton out of the contest, but I don't expect that to happen.


Then again... after the Jimmy Iovine controversy, I'm starting to rethink this PP prediction.  I'm not convinced things have changed, but doubt is now sinking into my mind. 



Henry said:


> _BALDERDASH???_ *:lol:*


Sorry.... I apologize for the crude language. I was just quite adamant in the fact that my prediction was more than just a lucky guess. 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Apparently the theme this week will be songs from this decade (2010, 2011, 2012).

Akon will be the guest mentor... which kind of sucks in my mind. I like and own some of Akon's stuff, but I just don't see him being a good mentor. Hopefully, I'll be surprised...

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> *Sorry.... I apologize for the crude language. I was just quite adamant in the fact that my prediction was more than just a lucky guess.*
> 
> ~Alan


It's not really a crude word - just not used that often.

You can be as adamant as you want. In my mind it's just a guess.

Shall we leave it at that before we get scolded for off topic stuff?


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> Then again... after the Jimmy Iovine controversy, I'm starting to rethink this PP prediction.  I'm not convinced things have changed, but doubt is now sinking into my mind.


Controversy? So far I have agreed with Jimmy completely.

~ the non-controversal Holydoc ~


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> It's not really a crude word - just not used that often.


I guess I should have put a  smiley by my statement to get the point across that I was making a joke. I am aware that "Balderdash" is not a crude word... well, actually, not knowing what the word actually means, I don't, but I am aware that it's pretty safe to use! 



Henry said:


> You can be as adamant as you want. In my mind it's just a guess.
> 
> Shall we leave it at that before we get scolded for off topic stuff?


Think what you want... 

However, as adamant as I was as to WHOM the bottom three would be last week, I'm doubtful I will be feeling as confident in any predictions this coming Thursday.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> Controversy? So far I have agreed with Jimmy completely.
> 
> ~ the non-controversal Holydoc ~


I was referring to this:

'American Idol': Did Phillip Phillips disrespect Jimmy Iovine?

American Idol 2012 Singer Phillip Phillips Explains Jimmy Iovine Rebuff

I personally don't see the lack of disrespect myself, but apparently others feel differently...

~Alan


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> I personally don't see the lack of disrespect myself, but apparently others feel differently...
> 
> ~Alan


I can see where Phillip Phillips was a bit cocky and spoke without thinking. I think Jimmy is absolutely right that Phillip needs some criticism so that he will improve his performances rather than go stagnant. Do not get me wrong. I like Phillip. But I was not pleased with his last Phil Collins performance of "That's All" where he is smiling throughout the whole song. I just could not relate.

Sooooo... Phillip heed Jimmy's advice and start feeling the songs you are singing. Let's go from good to exceptional!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I guess I should have put a  smiley by my statement to get the point across that I was making a joke. I am aware that "Balderdash" is not a crude word... well, actually, not knowing what the word actually means, I don't, but I am aware that it's pretty safe to use!
> 
> Think what you want...
> 
> ...


No issues.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> I can see where Phillip Phillips was a bit cocky and spoke without thinking. I think Jimmy is absolutely right that Phillip needs some criticism so that he will improve his performances rather than go stagnant. Do not get me wrong. I like Phillip. But I was not pleased with his last Phil Collins performance of "That's All" where he is smiling throughout the whole song. I just could not relate.
> 
> Sooooo... Phillip heed Jimmy's advice and start feeling the songs you are singing. Let's go from good to exceptional!


I don't disagree with Jimmy at all. He was right on... I thought "That's All" would be a slam dunk for him, and it wasn't. He needed the criticism.

HOWEVER, from everything I'm told, Phillip is a _VERY_ shy person. A personality trait I share, so maybe I related. One of the side effects of being shy is being very susceptible to personal criticism. If someone were to be critical of me on TV, I think I'd leave my body and wouldn't return until shocked back to reality, so I think he truly got confused as to what Jimmy was saying. That doesn't change the fact that he needed to hear it... but rather an explanation for his reaction.

Personally, I felt that only Jermaine, Heejun, and Colton have shown some cockiness on the show, but that's just my opinion. I think Jermaine seemed to truly be showing a cocky side, Heejun showing a similar reaction to Phillip, and Colton... well, I'm not sure how I feel about his moments yet, so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt, and assume he simply misspoke.

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

FWIW, _Phillip_ just doesn't look like he needs or wants the criticism. Maybe we are misunderstanding his confidence as arrogance.

He looks very comfortable wearing his gray clothes, belting out gravelly-voiced toothy songs while sporting the guitar like a soldier would an Army guidon.

Maybe he auditioned on a dare, and when he was selected, figured he'd stick around to see what happens. At best, he'd get a contract. At worst he'd get his name out there and land a contract on his own. Plus he's got a spot in the Top Ten concerts this summer.

I'm not quite sure _Phillip_ cares what we or the judges or_ Jimmy_ think about him. He's on a ride ... and a fun one at that.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> FWIW, _Phillip_ just doesn't look like he needs or wants the criticism. Maybe we are misunderstanding his confidence as arrogance.


One of the things I hear about PP locally is that people like the fact that he is who he is, and is not putting on "airs."



Henry said:


> He looks very comfortable wearing his gray clothes, belting out gravelly-voiced toothy songs while sporting the guitar like a soldier would an Army guidon.


I REALLY wish I had seen the Tommy Hilfiger interview on my local FOX affiliate. They asked him questions about PP's style.

Thinking back to all the concerts I've seen in my life, pretty much every person was wearing very simple clothing. No dressing up involved... which quite frankly wasn't needed.

Suffice it to say, I've never been to a Lady GaGa concert...  



Henry said:


> Maybe he auditioned on a dare, and when he was selected, figured he'd stick around to see what happens. At best, he'd get a contract. At worst he'd get his name out there and land a contract on his own. Plus he's got a spot in the Top Ten concerts this summer.


Jimmy has stated that he'd sign Phillip and Jessica today, so I figure both will end up with a contract regardless of what happens.



Henry said:


> I'm not quite sure _Phillip_ cares what we or the judges or_ Jimmy_ think about him. He's on a ride ... and a fun one at that.


I think he's serious.... I just think he lets his music speak for itself. I don't think he's the best on AI... whether it's vocally or consistency, but I respect his stance in that regard.

I liked parts of it, but I was not gung-ho on his performance on Wednesday. I personally feel that his and Elise' duet on Wednesday was FANTASTIC... and would be a song I'd actually go out and buy had AI seen fit to actually SELL the duets the week of the Top 8. They both needed some redemption that night (particularly Elise), and I think they got it with the duet.

I hope that both will do better this week...

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect the final 3 will become pretty clear this week...things seem to be getting clear on the top tier.

..and as Alan indicated...perhaps up to 5 folks from this year's group has potential for a music contract. After all...not just the final "winner" ends up being a "winner" in terms of a recording contract.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect the final 3 will become pretty clear this week...things seem to be getting clear on the top tier.
> 
> ..and as Alan indicated...perhaps up to 5 folks from this year's group has potential for a music contract. After all...not just the final "winner" ends up being a "winner" in terms of a recording contract.


Next week is the last week for the save, so if they don't save somebody this week, next week's eliminated contestant will more than likely lol get the save.

I'm not quite sure I feel that things will become pretty clear this week.

Elise has been in the bottom three multiple times...
Hollie has been in it twice (?) now...
Skyler has been in it once.

The odds of either making the Top 3 is doubtful at best, but unless a new person makes the list this week, I suspect it will be next week before we potentially learn anything, and that's assuming nobody is "saved" this week, or else it will be the week after.

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Next week is the last week for the save, so if they don't save somebody this week, next week's eliminated contestant will more than likely lol get the save.
> 
> I'm not quite sure I feel that things will become pretty clear this week.
> 
> ...


OK....

I'll make it simple then... 

Colton, Skylar, and Phillip will be the final 3.

Then again...Joshua might displace one of those.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK....
> 
> I'll make it simple then...
> 
> ...


BOLD PREDICTION...

Voting demographics aside, I'm not sure I see Skylar making it to the Top 3. If any female makes the TOP 3, and I think it's pretty much a given that one will squeak through, my money is on Jessica.

I'm now wavering between Phillip and Joshua... but between the comments I've read about PP on the internet today due to his comments last week (which amounts to very little... all things considered), and comments I've heard about Joshua today, I'm questioning that.

Oh yeah, Joshua's birthday is today!

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> BOLD PREDICTION...


No guts, no glory.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Don't read if you don't want any song choices for Wednesday spoiled.*



Spoiler






Alan Gordon said:


> Suffice it to say, I've never been to a Lady GaGa concert...





Alan Gordon said:


> Elise has been in the bottom three multiple times...


Speaking of which.... Apparently, Elise will be singing "Yoü And I" by Lady GaGa on Wednesday.

Unlike the above, this part is rumor, but I read on the internet (by a poster who could be full of it) that she will be performing on the piano, and that AI is so happy with it they will be giving her the final spot. We'll see...

Nigel stated he loved Joshua's song this week... I don't know if he meant the song choice, or the performance. I guess we'll see...



~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I think they may be looking for a female champ this season. Four back-to-back male champs is a pretty good indicator that the judges/producers may be eyeing a female to win it. If that is in any way conceivable, then I think _Jessica_ is in for a good run. We will know once the judges start picking on the male singers in an effort to manipulate the vote in the girls' favor, akin to what they did for _Scotty_ last year.

I don't think _Phillip_ will make the top three. IMHO he's too independent and set in his ways.

What we need to look for is the SAVE. Once it gets used, all hell (_Pia Moments_) will break loose.

And those are not bold predictions ... just guesses.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> *Don't read if you don't want any song choices for Wednesday spoiled.*


Here are all tonite's songs, if you're curious: http://www.examiner.com/entertainme...erican-idol-top-7-spoilers-song-list-revealed


----------

